# Chinese Wushu - Stances, Kicks, Hand Strikes:



## Tensei85

Here's a "basic" compiled list of the various Stances, Kicks, Hand Strikes etc... encountered in CMA, feel free to add more to it as well. Its just a rough draft.

&#22522;&#26412;&#27493;&#22411; - Basic Stances 
&#24339;&#27493; - Gong Bu (Front Stance) 
&#39340;&#27493; - Ma Bu (Horse Stance) 
&#20166;&#27493;(&#33151 - Pu Bu (tui) (Slide Stance) 
&#36328;&#34382; - Kua Hu (Dan Zhik) (Riding Tiger) 
&#19971;&#26143;&#27493; - Qi Xing Bu (7 Stars Stance) 
&#27463;&#27493; - Xie Bu (Rest Stance) - (Cross Stance) 
&#19969;&#27493; - Ding Bu (T Stance) 
&#20341;&#27493; - Ba Bu (Feet together stance) 
&#36330;&#27493; - Gui Bu (Kneeling stance) (&#29872 (Huan-Surround) 
&#21514;&#39340; - Diao Ma (Single Leg Hanging Stance) 
&#20013;&#27493; - Zhong Bu (Middle Stance) 


&#22522;&#26412;&#33151;&#22411;- Basic Leg Kicks 
&#27491;&#33151;- Zheng Tui (Front Kick) 
&#24377;&#33151;- Tan Tui (Spring Kick) 
&#20391;&#33151;- Ce Tui (Side Kick) 
&#27491;&#36460;&#33151;- Zheng Deng Tui (Front Push Kick) 
&#37324;&#21512;&#33151;- Li He Tui (Inner Crescent) 
&#25670;&#33714;&#33050;- Bai Lian Jiao (Outer Crescent) 
&#25293;&#33050;&#33151;- Pai Jiao Tui (Clapping Foot Kick) 
&#26059;&#39118;&#33050;- Xuan Feng Jiao (Tornado Kick) 
&#26059;&#23376;&#33151;- Xuan Zi Tui (Butterfly Kick) 
&#21069;&#25195;&#33151;- Qian Sau Tui (Forward Sweep) 
&#21518;&#25195;&#33151;- Hou Sau Tui (Back Sweep) 
&#36300;&#31446;&#21449;- Die Shu Cha (Land Front Split) 


&#22522;&#26412;&#25163;&#22411;- Basic Hand Positions 
&#25331;- Quan (Fist) 
&#38057;&#25163;- Gou Shou (Hooking Hand) 
&#21128;&#25462;(&#25331- Pi Chui (Quan) Chopping Fist 
&#22280;&#25462;- Quan (Hyun) Chui - Circle Punch 
&#31359;&#25484;- Chuan Zhang - Pierce Palm 
&#25554;&#25484;- Cha Zhang - Downward Palm 
&#21128;&#25484;- Pi Zhang - Chopping Palm 
&#25293;&#25484;- Pai Zhang - Clapping Palm 
&#40560;&#29226;- Ying Zhao - Eagle Claw 
&#40560;&#29226;&#25484;- Ying Zhao Zhang - Eagle Claw Palm 
&#34382;&#29226;- Hu Zhao - Tiger Claw 
&#35961;&#25462;- Bao Chui - Leopard Fist


----------



## wushuguy

great list. I like the pinyin and chinese words. 

would things like wu sao (wu shou?) be considered a hand position or technique?
How about phoenix eye or ginger fist?
this could be quite an exhaustive list, but I'm sure some techniques will overlap because they may fit in the same "family" of principle use.


----------



## Xue Sheng

&#24418;&#24847;&#25331; - Xingyiquan (damned addiction )

&#19977;&#39636;&#24335; - Santi Shi - Three Body Posture, Trinity Posture
&#31449;&#26729;- Zhan zhuang - standing like a post

&#21128;&#25331; &#8211; Piquan &#8211; Chopping fist
&#38013;&#25331; &#8211; Zuanquan &#8211; Drilling fist
&#23849;&#25331; &#8211; Bengquan &#8211; Crushing fist
&#28846;&#25331; &#8211; Paoquan &#8211; Cannon fist
&#27243;&#25331; &#8211; Hengquan &#8211; Crossing fist


----------



## Tensei85

wushuguy said:


> great list. I like the pinyin and chinese words.
> 
> would things like wu sao (wu shou?) be considered a hand position or technique?
> How about phoenix eye or ginger fist?
> this could be quite an exhaustive list, but I'm sure some techniques will overlap because they may fit in the same "family" of principle use.


 
Yea, I standardized everything into Hand Positions or Shou Xing as opposed to blocks, punches, palms, etc... 

So...

&#20964;&#30524;&#25331; - Feng Yan Quan (Phoenix eye fist)
I'm guessing &#23004;&#25331; Jiang Quan (Would be Ginger fist, havent used the word too much)

As for W.C. Terms I'll post some...


----------



## Tensei85

&#27704;&#26149;&#25163;&#27861; W.C. Sau Faat: Yong Chun Shou Fa
&#25163;-Sau(Shou)-Hand 
&#33152;&#25163;-Bong Sau (Bang Shou) wing hand
&#25293;&#25163;-Pak Sau (Pai Shou) Parry, beat hand
&#20239;&#25163;-Fuk Sau (Fu Shou) Subdue, cover hand
&#25892;&#25163;-Tan Sau (Tan Shou) Disperse hand
&#21839;&#25163;-Man Sau (Wen Shou) Asking hand
&#35703;&#25163;-Wu Sau (Hu Shou) Protecting hand
&#25187;&#25163;-Kao Sau (Kou Shou) Framing hand
&#27785;&#25163;-Jaam Sau (Chen Shou) Cutting hand
&#32789;&#25163;-Gaan Sau (Geng Shou) Ploughing hand
&#31378;&#25163;-Jat Sau (Zhi Shou) Obstructing hand
&#22280;&#25163;-Huen Sau (Juan Shou) Circle hand
&#25289;&#25163;-Lap Sau (La Shou) Pulling hand
&#25176;&#25163;-Tok Sau (Tuo Shou) upward Supporting hand
&#25876;&#25163;-Lan Sau (Lan Shou) Obstructing, stopping hand
&#25552;&#25163;-Tiu Sau (Di Shou) Raising hand
&#37858;&#25163;-Biu Sau (Biao Shou) Thrusting, darting hand
&#25779;&#25163;-Gum Sau (Qin Shou) Pressing hand
&#25265;&#29260;&#25484;-Po Pai Jiang (Bao Pai Zhang) Conjoining palm
&#28414;&#25163;-Kwan Sau (Gun Shou) Bracing hand
&#27178;&#25484;-Waang Jiang (Heng Zhang) Horizontal palm
&#25509;&#25163;-Jip Sau (Jie Shou) Catching hand


Just some of the techniques...


----------

